# Alternative to United Pharmacies?



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I usually use United Pharmacies for any medications that I need because they have always been safe and reliable but recently there are a lot of reports on the internet that their site has been compromised by hackers and people who use them have been targeted by credit card fraudsters.

Their site went down for a while, then they opened up again at a different address claiming that the "technical difficulties" had been resolved, but I'm still not too sure that they can be trusted again.

Are there any other legit pharmacies out there that don't sell fakes or rip people off? Thanks.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

AllDayChemist


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers mate, same can be said for them though lol some peoples details have been compromised.

I may just get one of them pre-paid cards that you have to "load" money onto before using and buy what I need from either UP or ADC, its not expensive so if iI get scammed it will only be a few quid.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Moff said:


> Cheers mate, same can be said for them though lol some peoples details have been compromised.
> 
> I may just get one of them pre-paid cards that you have to "load" money onto before using and buy what I need from either UP or ADC, its not expensive so if iI get scammed it will only be a few quid.


Get yourself a Pre-Paid Visa or use a company like EntroPay


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like the safest bet


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

JM said:


> Get yourself a Pre-Paid Visa or use a company like EntroPay


Is there any fees on EntroPay? I've been using my debit card lol :/


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

in house pharm


----------



## Cooperman (Dec 25, 2011)

aj90 said:


> in house pharm


I have used inhousepharmacy before... but I only have a 3 post count here, lol.

I googled the site and found forums with trusted members/moderators that recommended them..


----------



## welshbrah (Dec 31, 2011)

I guess if you use a pre-paid card and you get scammed, there's no chance of getting your money back as you would do if using a regular credit card?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

welshbrah said:


> I guess if you use a pre-paid card and you get scammed, there's no chance of getting your money back as you would do if using a regular credit card?


That's why u ask were people have used and are trusted

So u don't get scammed


----------



## jakeo1234 (May 23, 2011)

Just ordered some stuff off united pharma! Should I be worried now


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I recently read about details being stolen as well, so i went for the wire transfer instead, hopefully this cuts out any card details being taken as they will only get my sort number but im sure they can still do alot with that lol. Anyway the crappy website that said it has their bank details in the help section doesnt which is always helpful.


----------

